# Want to change my tranny to a 6 speed... Any ideas



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for a 6 spd tranny in my audi 5000 quattro. So in short.. is there any solution? My tranny is a non turbo quattro 5cyl.....

Thanks for you help in advance


----------



## 32vquattro (Aug 10, 2008)

The trany in your car is an o1a with a 4.11 final. any o1e 6speed with a 4.11 should be fine for you


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool thanks, what cars had this tranny originally so it will be easier to find one


----------

